# S&W makes a great Customer Relations move!



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I bought my M&P 9 back in late October 2007 when they had a rebate going to get 2 free mags. I sent in the rebate and within a few weeks, I had my new mags. But then I saw in November that they increased their M&P rebate to also include $50 with the 2 mags. So at the time, being one to follow the rules, I just thought, "Shoot, I guess I just bought a week too early." But guess what showed up in the mail the other day? A $50 check from "SAW". 

Nice move, S&W! :smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Totally unsolicited? I agree; very nice!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

I wish I was as happy with S&W as you are....I am still waiting for my $50 bucks and 2 mags. I'll bet I never see any of it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

KillEmAll said:


> I wish I was as happy with S&W as you are....I am still waiting for my $50 bucks and 2 mags. I'll bet I never see any of it.


Wow...that was kind of negative. No offense Clyde.


----------



## vburke (Jan 28, 2008)

KillEmAll said:


> I wish I was as happy with S&W as you are....I am still waiting for my $50 bucks and 2 mags. I'll bet I never see any of it.


What I understand they are about 8 weeks out. They had an overwhelming response to the promotion. I sent mine in about 4 weeks ago.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Patience please. They will get to you in rotation.

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

On any of their promotions I have been in on it has always been 6wks to 2mos. before I got said items. They'll get to you just hang on.


----------



## handgunner (Feb 23, 2008)

Very Nice. customer service is always very nice to deal with. very friendly


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

KillEmAll said:


> I wish I was as happy with S&W as you are....I am still waiting for my $50 bucks and 2 mags. I'll bet I never see any of it.


You will, S&W honors their rebates, although it might take some time.

My range bag took 8 weeks to get when I bought my M&P...


----------

